# Edies pictures



## edie (Dec 27, 2006)

i finally bought a new camera  its really nice, a lot better than the one i had before and my phone. i've only taken a few pics. so far but i thought i would share them.

B. vagans







G. rosea







A. versicolor







D. variegata


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 27, 2006)

Haha oh my god that _D. variegata_ is so cute  

Looking at the picture make me think to one thing (I am not trying to bash you or anything, its the first time I think about it and I think it would be interesting to talk about it because it probably happen often) :

- Do you think then that liquid you put on your nail ( lol, what a fantastic english ) could be dangerous ?  I know nothing to this liquid, is it toxic ?


----------



## edie (Dec 27, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Haha oh my god that _D. variegata_ is so cute
> 
> Looking at the picture make me think to one thing (I am not trying to bash you or anything, its the first time I think about it and I think it would be interesting to talk about it because it probably happen often) :
> 
> - Do you think then that liquid you put on your nail ( lol, what a fantastic english ) could be dangerous ?  I know nothing to this liquid, is it toxic ?


i know! i got the d. variegata as a present, i love it.

the nail polish would only be a problem if it was wet and ingested, when its dry it shouldn't matter


----------



## edie (Dec 28, 2006)

*moreeeeee*

Nhandu chromatus






Brachypelma auratum






Aphonopelma sp.






Haplopelma lividum






Grammostola aureostriata






Grammostola rosea






Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## edie (Dec 29, 2006)

*Poecilotheria*

i managed to get some pictures of my "P. fasciata" the thing is it was sold to me as one when it was a s'ling and now that its larger i'm starting to think its a P. pederseni because of the coloration on the back of the legs. any ideas?



















when it was a bit smaller


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice pics~! 

I love the little versicolor


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pictures.  love the n chromatus and b vagans...i wish my vagans would darken up on the cephalothorax.  my vagans is a madman! he wouldn't let me scoop him up without a cloud of hairs.  

you have a female for that rosea?


----------



## edie (Dec 29, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:


> nice pictures.  love the n chromatus and b vagans...i wish my vagans would darken up on the cephalothorax.  my vagans is a madman! he wouldn't let me scoop him up without a cloud of hairs.
> 
> you have a female for that rosea?


my vagans is my favorite one! she lets me pick her up whenever, shes only kicked hairs once.
i don't have a female for the rosea, and i think hes almost done.  hes beautiful


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Edie

Yes you're right this is a _Poecilotheria pederseni_


----------



## edie (Dec 29, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Hi Edie
> 
> Yes you're right this is a _Poecilotheria pederseni_


thank you, this is the second s'ling i've bought that they have gotten wrong. its okay though, i always wanted a P. pederseni


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 29, 2006)

edie said:


> thank you, this is the second s'ling i've bought that they have gotten wrong. its okay though, i always wanted a P. pederseni


You might have got it cheaper then if you were to buy it as _pederseni_.


----------



## Alice (Dec 30, 2006)

nice pics and shame about the g. rosea - he's really beautiful!


----------



## edie (Jan 2, 2007)

he is beautiful! hes a supermodel, i love taking pictures of him.

took this one a few min. ago


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 7, 2007)

haha yea i have a male rosea that is one of my favorites.  hes the most relaxed of the bunch i have.  i can basically scoop him up without a flinch every time.  once he did seem to take a step back, so i let him chill out..but i'll certainly miss him when hes gone.


----------



## Teratris (Jan 7, 2007)

nice pics, great spiders


----------



## edie (Jan 27, 2007)

*Some new pictures*

G. rosea













A. versicolor moult


----------



## edie (Feb 13, 2007)

*More new pictures*

P. cambridgei female













her last moult







some tiny new s'lings from krazy8's

A. bicoloratum







A. juruenicola







A. geniculata


----------



## pinkzebra (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pics! I like the pic of your rosea with the cricket!


----------



## edie (Feb 14, 2007)

exkrhla said:


> Great pics! I like the pic of your rosea with the cricket!


thanks  that picture is my computer wallpaper


----------



## edie (Mar 7, 2007)

*couple new ones*

Hadrurus spadix 







Acanthoscurria juruenicola female i picked up yesterday 
don't worry, shes on a diet now







G. rosea


----------



## edie (Mar 7, 2007)

H. hottentotta 













C. exilicauda


----------



## edie (Mar 20, 2007)

G. rosea female







B. bohemi







Aphonopelma sp. (flagstaff orange)


----------



## monitormonster (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha, I totally like the little D. variegata, I was reading about those yesterday. What a cool little creature...


----------



## edie (Mar 26, 2007)

i cleaned out my pictures today, so there are probably a lot missing from this thread... here are some new ones.

B. bohemi













Aphonopelma sp. (Flagstaff Orange)


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 26, 2007)

I like the Aphonopelma sp. Those ones have caught my eye recently. Great photos. :clap:


----------



## pinkzebra (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice photos! I especially like the rosea on the grass. I will have to do some outside shots when it gets warmer. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## edie (Jun 12, 2007)

*new pictures*

i haven't been on here in a few weeks, i've been so busy with summer school and getting my new snakes organized.
i managed to take some new pictures of some of my collection though.. here are some of them..

G. rosea male.. hes starting to look a little scrappy 













G. rosea female







B. vagans female







B. auratum male













B. boehmei female







Aphonopelma sp. (flagstaff orange) female













A. juruenicola female


----------

